# How much does it cost to get an outboard motor water pump replaced?



## bdawg

I'm trying to decide whether to replace the pump myself or take it to a repair shop. I'm pretty busy and haven't had time to even look at the problem for the last month and a half. I'm to the point where I just want to take it somewhere and tell them to fix it for me! Having no motor hasn't stopped me from fishing, but has severely limited my range and options. I have an 80's Mercury 9.8hp outboard. About how much will it cost if I take it to a shop?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

If you have the money to take it to a shop, go for it. If you don't want to spend a lot and have a little mechanical skill buy a water pump and do it yourself. It's not too hard and there are plenty of videos.


----------



## Magilla

Just replace mine. First time I did it, was not a bit hard. Watched a few you tube videos and went for it. Found pump kit on Amazon for around $36.00 (9.9 Evinrude),


----------



## waterfox

bdawg said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to replace the pump myself or take it to a repair shop. I'm pretty busy and haven't had time to even look at the problem for the last month and a half. I'm to the point where I just want to take it somewhere and tell them to fix it for me! Having no motor hasn't stopped me from fishing, but has severely limited my range and options. I have an 80's Mercury 9.8hp outboard. About how much will it cost if I take it to a shop?


Most charge 75 to 90 per hour and not much is done in an hour.
most of the time you just need impeller. around $10 on ebay.
call a local shop and ask 
Good luck


----------



## bountyhunter

take it to vic,s in brimfield yep your gonna spend $100. or call and get a quote


----------



## zaraspook

Marina charged approx $75 2 years ago to replace impeller on my 2010 Merc 50hp 2-stroke.


----------



## sherman51

check with your local marina. they charge different prices. it cost me about 150.00 to get mine changed on my 115 hp merc. but yours should be much cheaper. I usually get the kit off ebay for around 25.00 and change it myself. takes me about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs and im 64 yrs old.
sherman


----------



## bdawg

Thanks for all the advice guys! I think I'm going to take it to the boat repair shop. I'm just too busy to look at it and I'm not too mechanically inclined. I also want to get back on the water ASAP before the mid summer blues kick in and nothing bites! Any suggestions for a good place to take it in the Akron area?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Just a warning, shops are packed with repairs right now.


----------

